# Horrible tattoo fail



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

And a worse fuckup


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 24, 2011)

wow. not only is it fake, but I didn't even break a smile. I think I lost a little respect for who your repping for....


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

^^^^lol


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 25, 2011)

loll damn that sucks


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats a huge letdown right there, i am beyond disappointed,


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 25, 2011)

^^^i know, he got the herpes on your lip all wrong...


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Thats a huge letdown right there, i am beyond disappointed,



Because the tattoo was you?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Because the tattoo was you?



I have a tattoo, it???s on my forearm, when i close line you, be sure to have a look. As for Noh, this thread is disappointing, it's not funny and lacks intelligence, i am under no assumptions??????.that he resembles anything remotely close to normal. Withoutrulers scat threads are better???...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> (snip) And a worse fuckup



The likeness is uncanny. 



azza1971 said:


> I have a tattoo, it’s on my forearm, *when i close line you*, be (snip)


_
Close_ line? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, dumbass! Add this word to your clearly _unused _dictionary:

clothesline​
clothes·line  
_tr.v._ *clothes·lined*, *clothes·lin·ing*, *clothes·lines* _Sports_ 
To knock down (an opponent in an athletic contest) by hooking the neck with an outstretched arm.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 26, 2011)

How many fucking times are you going to post this?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 26, 2011)

Apparently its funny. What would be funnier is Nohs mum squirting…….


----------



## independent (Nov 26, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I have a tattoo, it???s on my forearm, when i close line you, be sure to have a look. As for Noh, this thread is disappointing, it's not funny and lacks intelligence, i am under no assumptions??????.that he resembles anything remotely close to normal. Withoutrulers scat threads are better???...



Ive seen pics of your arms, clothesline would be an accurate description.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 26, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Thats a huge letdown right there, i am beyond disappointed,



I agree.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive seen pics of your arms, clothesline would be an accurate description.



my forearm smacked across your face?????????..be sure to bring some fuckin pegs


----------



## longworthb (Nov 26, 2011)

azza you have got to be the goofiest looking fuck I've ever seen. damn your ugly bro


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol^


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 26, 2011)

I like this tat better...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I like this tat better...



So you're telling me you like this







More than this?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm saying I would take that skinny little cock with faded flames on it over your frog face any day.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 26, 2011)

^^^^it's not my face, einstein


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 26, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^it's not my face, einstein



Well fuck me sideways, who's face is it?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 26, 2011)

Its name.........is azza


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn. Lolz my bad.  I can see why you would be offended.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Apparently its funny. What would be funnier is Nohs mum squirting??????.



Sorry Nohe but this could be one of the finest comebacks to date I almost pissed a bit lol!!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Well fuck me sideways, who's face is it?[/QUOTE


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Sorry Nohe but this could be *one of the finest comebacks to date* I almost pissed a bit lol!!







CellarDoor said:


> *Damn. Lolz my bad.  I can see why you would be offended.*


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Noh why don't you post pics of yourself? Oh thats right, in between suckling your native stick mothers breast’s, you are fat lazy and don't workout, but take free gear…………..hang on, you must be uglier and much more fatter than me, cause if you posted your pics and you were better, then i lose wouldn't i? And you hate losing right? Cause you have been losing all your life, since the day the male babysitter took your virginity through your anus…...


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 27, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>



You can take the piss out me all you like blubber boy, cause no matter how you wrap it, even the photoshopped pics of me look a whole lot better than you, yes a male with pig tails shits all over you girlfriend???..


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> You can take the piss out me all you like blubber boy, cause no matter how you wrap it, even the photoshopped pics of me look a whole lot better than you, yes a male with pig tails shits all over you girlfriend???..



Meltdown.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Meltdown.



Ya think......


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2011)

My Ex's name on my hip = fail


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> My Ex's name on my hip = fail



You did not go there, Fancy.  Lolz, not that I can talk shit cause I did something similar.  I am a firm believer that if you permanently mark yourself with a significant other's name, the relationship is sure to fail.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You did not go there, Fancy.  Lolz, not that I can talk shit cause I did something similar.  I am a firm believer that if you permanently mark yourself with a significant other's name, the relationship is sure to fail.


Bubba Gump must be a hard one to explain?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Bubba Gump must be a hard one to explain?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 28, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Meltdown.



i dont meltdown, just tell it how it is, now shut the fuck up monkey spunk drinking piece of shit fart camel jockey mutha fucka???..


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


----------



## mber (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^ Now _there _is some intensely direct marketing.


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> i dont meltdown, just tell it how it is, now shut the fuck up monkey spunk drinking piece of shit fart camel jockey mutha fucka???..



another meltdown.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 3, 2011)

Proof that azza was in the slave trade


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 3, 2011)

the first one looks real lol


----------

